
We can teach children to smell bullshit - nreece
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/5/21/15505812/lancet-teach-informed-health-choices-teaching-kids
======
voidz
We can also teach them to recognize clickbait.

------
lithos
Amazing it's actually a decent study that passes smell tests. 15,000 students
used, a success that is based on high rates (20 of 24), and a twenty %
difference between groups.

I hope they follow up to measure how well information is retained, and maybe
see if the two groups share knowledge (control going up).

